
Obama signs secret directive to help thwart cyberattacks - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/obama-signs-secret-cybersecurity-directive-allowing-more-aggressive-military-role/2012/11/14/7bf51512-2cde-11e2-9ac2-1c61452669c3_story.html?tid=socialss
======
mtgx
I thought Obama was promising transparency not too long ago.

~~~
mpyne
Did you read the article or just the title? The subject-referenced policy
Obama signed is pretty much detailed high-level policy guidance on what is
considered network defense and what is considered cyber operations, and in
doing so sets out rules for usage of such. This is exactly the kind of thing
CIA, Dept. of State, Dept. of Defense, etc. _don't_ need being made directly
available to Iran, China, Russia, non-state actors, etc.

The article also notes that corresponding guidance for cooperation between the
government and civilian agencies is still being worked both on Capitol Hill
and as a separate Executive Order.

